
The Next Wave: Digital Detox - joeyespo
http://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/the-next-wave-digital-detox/
======
dorothyat40
I thought this was going to be an article on how we could connect with each
other again, but it seems to make a point on how commerce can benefit from
humanity's detached feelings, loneliness, and anxiety. It kinda bummed me out.
Now I need a gravity blanket.

